# Wanted: Someone to mod 3 angle-head flashlights to use LEDS



## user1016 (Apr 17, 2012)

*I'm looking to commission someone to mod 3 x angle-head flashlights (2 Fulton and one TL-122), them to fit a LED mod. Fulton do not ship to Australia so I cannot do this myself.

(I have heard that some places supply Fultons directly with a LED light, if the Fultons that arrive with LED's already installed, I would happily pay for someone to merely ship them here for me as Fulton do not ship to Australia.)

I will happily pay for all costs involved such as flashlight supply, LED cost, installing/modifying cost, and the costs of shipping and handling.

Said flashlights would consist of:

1 X Fulton N47-4 flashlight






1 X Fulton N47 flashlight*
*




1 X TL-122 Orange flashlight*




*
As for the mods: I'd like to have them basically fit both the Nite-Ize 1-watt D cell led bulb, and either a Maglite standard 3-watt D cell LED bulb (or) TLE-6EXB so that I can swap them out whenever necessary to convert them between long-runtime and higher-output.

So in a nutshell, I'm looking for someone to take these flashlights and install either of both 1-watt and 3-watt bulbs (shouldn't be a problem as the Nite-Ize and Magled stock bulbs seem to fit the same socket if I recall correctly) and ship them to me here in Australia.

Is this possible, and if so, is anyone able to help me out?*


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 18, 2012)

James Miller said:


> *I'm looking to commission someone to mod 3 x angle-head flashlights (2 Fulton and one TL-122), them to fit a LED mod. Fulton do not ship to Australia so I cannot do this myself.
> 
> (I have heard that some places supply Fultons directly with a LED light, if the Fultons that arrive with LED's already installed, I would happily pay for someone to merely ship them here for me as Fulton do not ship to Australia.)
> 
> ...



I'll hook you up James. Order the stuff and have it sent to my addy. I can get the nite-ize drop-ins locally if you would prefer to save on shipping costs. I can also get the Green, Black, and ACU one's locally, if you would want to go that route as well. Lemme know.


----------



## user1016 (Apr 18, 2012)

Replied! =) Thankyou kindly for accepting!!


----------

